# Import date as criteria ?



## Bernard (Nov 13, 2017)

Operating System:Windows 10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):LR 6.13

Within a specific folder, I need to select images according to their import date into LR.

As far as I know, the import date is present only in the history of the develop module. Is it true ?
The various metadata panels of the library module contain several dates, but none of them is the date when the file was imported into LR.
That date is present in Windows (creation date) so I can do the selection within windows , but not within LR .
Any suggestion ?
Bernard


----------



## clee01l (Nov 13, 2017)

If you haven’t edited the images since import, you can sort by Edit Date.  Why is it important for you to identify when images were imported?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 13, 2017)

If you sort a folder on 'Added Order', you will see the images in the order they were imported.


----------



## Bernard (Nov 13, 2017)

clee01l said:


> If you haven’t edited the images since import, you can sort by Edit Date.  Why is it important for you to identify when images were imported?


A friend of mine imported some images with copy instead of add , so these are duplicates (for sure). However there are other (possible) duplicates , so searching duplicates is not the appropriate solution for the moment.
Do you mean that edit date equals import date when yet not edited ?



JohanElzenga said:


> If you sort a folder on 'Added Order', you will see the images in the order they were imported.



Thanks Johan and Cletus, I think your solutions should give the same sort order, and this is the beginning of the solution.. However, I am not sure it will be possible to 'draw the line' between the first import (which is ok) and the following import(s) (which are duplicates), because in either case the import date is not displayed.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 13, 2017)

Bernard said:


> A friend of mine imported some images with copy instead of add , so these are duplicates (for sure)


No, they are not. Copy means that the images are copied to another folder, but only those copies are added to the catalog. This is what you always use when you import images from a memory card.


----------



## Bernard (Nov 13, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> No, they are not. Copy means that the images are copied to another folder, but only those copies are added to the catalog. This is what you always use when you import images from a memory card.


These images were not imported from a memory card, but from a HD folder already imported into LR.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 13, 2017)

If he imported the images twice, then sorting by capture date will display them side by side, even if they were renamed differently.


----------



## Bernard (Nov 13, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> If he imported the images twice, then sorting by capture date will display them side by side, even if they were renamed differently.



Yes you are right ! Thanks for your help, I will do that.
Bernard


----------

